# Any tips for teaching Bunyan's Pilgrim's progress for sunday school?



## wretchedworm (Jan 25, 2008)

Would appreciate some help on ways to teach this.
I've tried to source for references and so far found Jim Gables's series on sermonaudio and steve Marquedant's also. 
Is there a way to teach this in a expository way? 
its kinda hard because scripture references are scattered all over the place in this book.


----------

